# Ford 3550/? mechanical issue and Identification



## 1972Ford3550 (Mar 10, 2017)

Appreciate you guys taking time to read and help. A few months ago I posted a thread but can no longer find it. It looks like site has been updated. Purchased what I was told was a Ford 3550 backhoe about 7 months ago. Its old and just needed some care. New Holland dealer in Wharton, Texas helped me try and figure out what it was. They narrowed it to possible 1972 Ford 3550 or 4400 4500 can't remember which but they concluded more than not, that it was a 3550. I ran with it. I didn't need any major parts to get it going. I have the service manual for 1965-1972-covering 2000 series to 5550.

Well an issue did come up which brings me back to a couple of months ago. I noticed the power was slowly leaving, in terms of moving forward and reverse. Front loader and backhoe work great. I noticed I couldnt get out of small ruts. After sitting for a while, the power would return. That happened for about a week. All fluids changed and fine. Starts up great. No knocking. Then I noticed even an ant hill was too much to climb. Low 1st gear is what I used to inch it to work area. R1 on Low gear was strongest. All of that being said. I joined tractor forum. Do pumps come and go when breaking or do you break right away? You guys concluded I lost a pump somewhere. That is fine. It rained much locally, so I couldnt open her up but didn't want to do it with out knowing what pump.

Here is the rub. Nowhere can I find a pump that deals with transmission. All pump information directs me to external pump for lifts. Lifts are fine. The manual shows no pumps whatsoever. I have a brother who used to work on farm tractors but has now moved on to a much busier job, so his time is limited. He floated idea if it even had a pump, that maybe its a clutch run transmission. He may have dumbed it down for me, so not sure if that makes sense. He ran through manual to no avail. So now I'm wondering if I even have to right tractor I.D. I dug around and figure I would decipher it myself. Tractor Model# is K5011K. Right off the bat, "K" is the curveball. First letter usually ABCD, etc. which tells you 2000, 3000 series, etc. I continue. 50= Industrial, 1= Diesel, 1= No PTO, K=6/4 Manual Reversing
Tractor Production Code: 2L08B. 2=1972 L=November 08= 8th Day B=Day Shift. Unit Date Code: *C362502* C=USA and 362502=made in 1972.

Now I'm new on decipher but that is what I have. No where does a Model # start with letter "K". so maybe that will help decipher what exact model I have in order see if I have right manual. doesn't seem to have a mounted pump on transmission.

I keep trying to post photos but errors keep occurring. will keep trying. At this point, it is real easy to get confused. I would appreciate all advice. Thank you guys.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

K50 identifies the tractor as a 3550. You can check for yourself at the NOVEAU *******'s Cosmopolitan Workshop on the internet.


----------



## 1972Ford3550 (Mar 10, 2017)

Once again Sixbales you are a wealth of knowledge. Wonderful information.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your transmission code is a "K", which means you have a 6/4 manual reversing transmission. No hydraulics involved. Just a manual clutch and shift mechanism. Your clutch is gone.......


----------



## 1972Ford3550 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sixbales that is great news. This is exactly what I was hoping to discover. I kept telling my brother, I see nothing about a pump in the manual. so all is well. many thanks on pinning everything down for me. You are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have the same problem with my case, splitting a farm tractor to change a clutch is a cake walk, but when its a loader / back hoe, you kinda need another loader to help with the work.....or build a gantry.


----------



## 1972Ford3550 (Mar 10, 2017)

willys55 said:


> I have the same problem with my case, splitting a farm tractor to change a clutch is a cake walk, but when its a loader / back hoe, you kinda need another loader to help with the work.....or build a gantry.


I appreciate you taking time to reply. Yes my brother has several years in his belt working on farm equipment and is experienced in splitting tractors. I'm doing my best trying to lay groundwork for him. I imagine it will be a beast to work on separating. Hope I will be a help to him. thanks again.


----------

